# The Classical Music Project, #2301-2400



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Mallorca, op. 202
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Antill, John:* 
Corroboree

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #2 in A
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"

*Auerbach, Lera:* 
Post Silentium

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
All Set
Correspondences
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Tamara

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
La Mort de Virgile
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Rendering
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
12 Notations
Anthèmes II
Dérive 2
...explosante-fixe...
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Rinaldo, op. 50
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Bray, Charlotte:* 
At the Speed of Stillness

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine:* 
Anthoni usque limina

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei


----------



## Trout

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario:* 
Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #1 in E-flat
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Cello Concerto
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry
The Violin

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Eight Songs for a Mad King
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Trumpet Concerto

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Masques, L 105
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Proses lyriques, L 84
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dufourt, Hugues:* 
Erewhon

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Eberl, Anton:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*eRikm, Ferrari, Luc, and Lehn, Thomas:* 
Les Protorythmiques

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Fiori Musicali
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gerhard, Roberto:* 
Symphony #4 "New York"

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Giuliani, Mauro:* 
Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Koyaanisqatsi
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Symphony #8
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gosfield, Annie:* 
The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guerrero, Francisco:* 
Missa Super flumina Babylonis

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Hyperion
in vain
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Body Mandala
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Violin Concerto

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
Trauermusik
Trumpet Sonata
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37


----------



## Trout

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Robert Browning Overture
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Landini, Francesco:* 
Ecco la primavera

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Livre pour orchestre
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marenzio, Luca:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martucci, Giuseppe:* 
Symphony #2 in F, op. 81

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
Les Huguenots

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Désintégrations
Gondwana
Le Lac

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Arabesques
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Oliveros, Pauline:* 
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation

*Onslow, George:* 
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Lullaby
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Spiegel im Spiegel
Summa
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Symphony #15
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Nocturnes
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore


----------



## Trout

*Prokofiev, Sergei: *
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
Il Trittico
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Clapping Music
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
La Noche de los Mayas
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Richter, Max:* 
Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Et Lux
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35
The Tale of Tsar Saltan

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Piano Trio in A minor
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosenberg, Hilding:* 
Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
Circle Map
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Samazeuilh, Gustave:* 
Le Chant de la mer

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Alessandro:* 
Dixit Dominus

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuller, Gunther:* 
Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Sgambati, Giovanni:* 
Symphony #1 in D, op. 16

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite


----------



## Trout

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Serenade in F, op. 31
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann I:* 
Radetzky March, op. 228

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Taillefer, op. 52
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land
*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Métopes, op. 29
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Piano Trio in D, op. 22
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra
*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
 Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tosti, Francesco Paolo:* 
Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Nabucco
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Floresta do Amazonas
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Wallin, Rolf:* 
Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Langsamer Satz
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Shaar

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

2201.	Puccini: Il Trittico
2202.	Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
2203.	Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12
2204.	Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
2205.	Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"

2206.	Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
2207.	Harvey: Body Mandala
2208.	Berio: Rendering
2209.	Hindemith: Trauermusik
2210.	Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338

2211.	Antill: Corroboree
2212.	Rosenberg: Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"
2213.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
2214.	Ferrari: Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer
2215.	Copland: El Salón México

2216.	Schumann: Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
2217.	Penderecki: Symphony #3
2218.	Murail: Désintégrations
2219.	Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
2220.	Haas: in vain

2221.	Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
2222.	Martucci: Symphony #2 in F, op. 81
2223.	Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52
2224.	Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
2225.	Panufnik, A.: Lullaby

2226.	Landini: Ecco la primavera
2227.	Albéniz: Mallorca, op. 202
2228.	Giuliani: Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124
2229.	Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
2230.	Glass: Symphony #8

2231.	Clyne: The Violin
2232.	Poulenc: Nocturnes
2233.	Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
2234.	Saariaho: Circle Map
2235.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317

2236.	Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
2237.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594
2238.	Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus
2239.	Webern: Langsamer Satz
2240.	Boulez: 12 Notations

2241.	Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84
2242.	Auerbach: Post Silentium
2243.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
2244.	Ives: Robert Browning Overture
2245.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28

2246.	Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
2247.	eRikm, Ferrari, & Lehn: Les Protorythmiques
2248.	Arriaga: String Quartet #2 in A
2249.	Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)
2250.	Busnois: Anthoni usque limina

2251.	Babbitt: All Set
2252.	Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation
2253.	Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
2254.	Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed
2255.	Balakirev: Tamara

2256.	Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata
2257.	Bray: At the Speed of Stillness
2258.	Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
2259.	Brahms: Rinaldo, op. 50
2260.	Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"

2261.	Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
2262.	Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas
2263.	Revueltas: La Noche de los Mayas
2264.	Higdon: Violin Concerto
2265.	Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51

2266.	Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat
2267.	Dufourt: Erewhon
2268.	Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
2269.	Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer
2270.	Reich: Clapping Music

2271.	Medtner: Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
2272.	Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50
2273.	Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
2274.	Pärt: Summa
2275.	Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

2276.	Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99
2277.	Sgambati: Symphony #1 in D, op. 16
2278.	Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57
2279.	Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
2280.	Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)

2281.	Boulez: Dérive 2
2282.	Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31
2283.	Nørgård: Arabesques
2284.	Debussy: Masques, L 105
2285.	Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan

2286.	Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile
2287.	Gerhard: Symphony #4 "New York"
2288.	Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
2289.	Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29
2290.	Chin: Cello Concerto

2291.	Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
2292.	Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228
2293.	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D, op. 22
2294.	Verdi: Nabucco
2295.	Rihm: Et Lux

2296.	Boulez: Anthèmes II
2297.	Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
2298.	Atterberg: Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"
2299.	Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
2300.	Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Debussy/Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Debussy: Lindaraja - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Duparc/Debussy

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Stockhausen/Stravinsky: Apollon musagète

*Nominated:*
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 34
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Brahms / Beethoven

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
*Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 35*
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
*Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28*
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59

*Nominated*:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Stenhammar / Abel

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 11
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 30
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Duparc Stenhammar

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 11
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Strauss / Abel 

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 31
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 17


----------



## Aecio

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3

Stenhammar/Strauss

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Myaskovsky/Stravinsky (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 25
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 2
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

after ptr

Stravinsky / Myaskovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 26
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Mika

after blancrocher

Hauer / Myaskovsky 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 27
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 4
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Myaskovsky / Stravinsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 29
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 12
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 5
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Stockhausen / Stravinsky


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 29
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Brahms Myaskovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 30
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 6
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Myaskovsky / Stravinsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Debussy Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 14
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 7
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hauer / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 32
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Aecio

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13

After Ptr

Gade/Myaskovsky

*Nominated*:

Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 8
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 16
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Haydn / Adams

Nominated:

Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 9
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18

Btw, the list is as short as I've ever seen it. Is there a new rule/convention about making nominations?


----------



## ptr

Blancrocher said:


> Btw, the list is as short as I've ever seen it. Is there a new rule/convention about making nominations?


No new limitations, so You just bring em on! (The only general agreement we have had post 2K is that we will stop at 2500!)

/ptr


----------



## musicrom

After Blancrocher

Stravinsky / Roslavets

Nominated:

Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 17
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After musicrom

Haydn/Hoffman

Nominated:

Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 14
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stockhausen/Gade

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 5
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Haydn Debussy

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 30
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## Winged Wolf

After mika

Chopin: Impromptus / Haydn

Nominated:

Chopin: Impromptus - 2 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 10
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18

Um, does Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu Op. 66 qualify as one of the impromptus or is it only the 3 numbered impromptus he did? I'm thinking all 4 together but want to see what others think.


----------



## mmsbls

After Winged Wolf:

Everywhere I looked all 4 Chopin impromptus were listed together so I think we can put all 4 in as a nomination.

Chopin / Roslavets

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 4
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Chopin / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 6
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Haydn Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 6
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
*Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 33*
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## pjang23

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 6
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 18


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Chopin / Strauss 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 16
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19


----------



## Mika

after science

Petrassi Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 18
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 17
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 19
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 17
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Zimmermann / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 19
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 12
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19 
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Striggio / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Alessandro Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 19
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19 
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Giocar

Chopin/Hoffman

Nominated:

Alessandro Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 13
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19 
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Striggio (Sec) / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19 
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Striggio / Chopin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 15
Chopin: Impromptus - 11
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 6
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 11
Debussy: Lindaraja - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 6
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Debussy/Striggio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 11
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 7
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Zimmermann/Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 7
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 14
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Chopin / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 7
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 15
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Schubert / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 7
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 18
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## Mika

After MS

Stockhausen Striggio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 17
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Chopin / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 16
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 28
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 16
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## GioCar

After our Kiwi Moon

Stravinsky / Petrassi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 16
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 29
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Petrassi/Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 31
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 6


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Zimmermann/Hauer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 31
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Dohnanyi Duparc






Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 31
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 19
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Chopin / Strauss 

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 19
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 31
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 8
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Striggio / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 19
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 31
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 10
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Petrassi Chopin

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 3
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 33
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 10
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Striggio / Dohnanyi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 17
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 4
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 33
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 20
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Stockhausen / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 18
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 4
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 33
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 19
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 33
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Hauer Petrassi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 19
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 18
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Stravinsky / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 20
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## ptr

After MS

Stravinsky / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 12
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 6
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Abel / Dohnanyi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 7
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 8


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Dohnanyi / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 20
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 22
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 9


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Stockhausen Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 21
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 24
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 20
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Chopin / Strauss II 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 23
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 24
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Stockhausen / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 23
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 22
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Adams / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 23
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 9
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 23
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10

I'd like to give a big thanks to Winged Wolf for pointing out my silly omission of Prokofiev in the alphabetical listing and to mmsbls for fixing it.


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dohnanyi Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 20
Chopin: Impromptus - 23
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 23
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23 

Chopin / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 25
Debussy: Lindaraja - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 3
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 23
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Debussy / Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 25
Debussy: Lindaraja - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 23
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 26
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 25
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Stravinsky / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 27
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Mika

After MS

Chopin Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 21
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Debussy/Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 34
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Petrassi/Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 4
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 20
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 36
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Gade / Hoffmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Petrassi: Salmo IX - 36
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10 

Is it just me or has Petrassi made it in?


----------



## mmsbls

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 14
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 12
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Striggio / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 21
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 11
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 14
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Dohnanyi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 14
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 22
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Chopin / Strauss 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 14
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 27
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 14
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Chopin/Striggio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Stravinsky/Zimmermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Adams, J.C. : Son of Chamber Symphony / Hauer

Nominated:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 23
Chopin: Impromptus - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Debussy / Brahms

Nominated:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Chopin: Impromptus - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 11


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

Chopin / Adams 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Chopin: Impromptus - 34
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Chopin / Zimmermann 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Chopin: Impromptus - 36
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Striggio / JL Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Chopin: Impromptus - 36
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 28
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 17
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 23
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schubert / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Chopin: Impromptus - 36
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 30
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 17
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Striggio / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
*Chopin: Impromptus - 37*
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 30
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 19
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## GioCar

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 30
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 19
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Duparc / Hauer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 6
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 30
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 19
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gade/Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 31
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 19
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Schubert / Adams J.L.

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 12
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 33
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 19
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Striggio / Dohnanyi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 13
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 33
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 28
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen / Strauss, R. : Don Quixote, Op. 35

*Nominated:*
Strauss, R. : Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 13
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 33
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Dohnanyi / Strauss R

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 33
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 2
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 12


----------



## ptr

after science:

Zimmermann / Striggio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 24
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 33
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 2
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Brahms/Schubert

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 34
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 2
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Winged Wolf

After aecio

Strauss, R./Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 35
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## musicrom

After Winged Wolf

Strauss, R./Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 35
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 31
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 6
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After musicrom
Duparc / Stravinsky


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 35
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 6
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Schubert Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 6
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23

Debussy Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 24
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 18
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 6
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

John Luther Adams / Richard Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 15
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 18
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 22
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Striggio / Abel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 18
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 24
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Strausses


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 18
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 26
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

Striggio / Strauss J

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 18
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Debussy / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 20
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 37
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy / Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 26
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 38
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 39
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Ponce / Strauss R

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 3
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 15
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 39
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 9
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Dohnanyi / Adams

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 17
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Schubert: Fierrabras - 39
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 9
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Dohnanyi Schubert

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
*Schubert: Fierrabras - 40*
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
*Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33*
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 9
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## pjang23

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 9
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / R Strauss

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 30
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 35
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Stravinsky / Stockhausen 

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 31
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 37
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## ptr

after science:

Stockhausen / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 33
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 37
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
R Strauss / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 31
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 38
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 31
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## Mika

After MS

Stockhausen Hauer

Nominated:

Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 33
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## pjang23

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI

After Mika: (Stockhausen is in after ptr's vote)

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


----------



## science

I don't see that Stravinsky or Stockhausen ever made it.


----------



## Trout

MoonlightSonata skipped ptr's vote of adding 2 to Stockhausen prior to enshrinement, which pjang just reinstated to give Stockhausen the final push.


----------



## science

As of my last vote:



> Nominated:
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 2 - GioCar
> 
> Seconded:
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
> Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
> Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
> Hoffmann: Undine - 21
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
> Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 31
> Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 37
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
> Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 10
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


Then ptr (Stockhausen / Ponce):



> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
> Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
> Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
> Hoffmann: Undine - 21
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
> Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 33
> Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 37
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
> Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 10
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


Nothing is enshrined; Stravinsky lead by 4. Then moonlight (R Strauss / Stravinsky):



> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
> Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
> Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 21
> Hoffmann: Undine - 21
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
> Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 33
> Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 38
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
> Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


Nothing is enshrined; Stravinsky leads by 5. Then mika (Stockhausen/ Hauer):



> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 28
> Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
> Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 24
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
> Hoffmann: Undine - 21
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
> Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 35
> Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 38
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
> Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


Nothing is enshrined; Stravinsky leads by 3. Then pjang23 (Brahms/Duparc):



> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
> Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
> Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 19
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
> Hoffmann: Undine - 21
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
> Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 35
> Stravinsky: Apollon musagète - 38
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
> Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 14


Still, nothing is enshrined.

If I'm wrong, I'm really confused! It's definitely possible. There're two of you and one of me. But I'm lost! Just trying to sort things out.


----------



## Trout

Yes, if we add the votes in the order casted then there are no enshrinements. But since we added in ptr's vote after MoonlightSonata's (the opposite order of their posts), Stravinsky is already enshrined thereby enshrining Stockhausen with Mika's vote. I was going to point it out sooner, but I didn't think ptr would have minded adding his vote in after to expedite enshrinements.


----------



## ptr

Fine with me, no enshrinement prestige from my side! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, I didn't notice that I'd missed a vote. It seems everything has ended up alright now - both works have been enshrined - so I presume I can vote now.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Zimmermann / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 20
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 26
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Striggio / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 8
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls:

Ponce / Gade

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 4
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 28
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## ptr

After GioCar:

Striggio / Adams, J. C.

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 30
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Striggio / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 27
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Strausses


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 22
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 32
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 28
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Mika

After MS

Striggio / Hauer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 34
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 28
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

--unnecessary post--


----------



## Mika

I don't know if you all do this, but I always check after my votes if someone has jumped in between. When this is happening I edit my submit accordingly.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, I wasn't sure if you had noticed. I thought it better to be safe.


----------



## science

Mika said:


> I don't know if you all do this, but I always check after my votes if someone has jumped in between. When this is happening I edit my submit accordingly.


I do that too, and sometimes I still miss collisions!


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Striggio / Strauss II 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 9
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 36
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

DJ Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu / Gade

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 5
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 36
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams, J. C. / Striggio

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
*Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30*
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
*Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices - 37*
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## mmsbls

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 26
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 30
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Brahms Adams J.L.

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 16
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 10
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Abel / Gade

Nominated:
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 18
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 32
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Arensky/Brahms

Nominated:

Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 2 - Aecio
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 18
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 33
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Zimmermann/Arensky (secs)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 18
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 7
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 33
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Abel / Adams, J. C

Nominated:




Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 33
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 27
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 35
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 21
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Adams J. L. / Hoffmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 35
Debussy: Lindaraja - 22
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Debussy / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
* Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 36*
Debussy: Lindaraja - 24
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2301: Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302: Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 24
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 6
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Ponce


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 20
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 26
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

R Strauss / Abel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 26
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Zimmermann Requiem / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 4
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 18


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Zimmermann / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 8
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Adamses

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 30
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 29
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Adams J / Strauss J

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 32
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Adams/Ponce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 34
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Adams J.L. / Strauss R

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 21
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 10
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20 

Oh Don Quixote definitely must've been an oversight. Can't believe it was not on the list already.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Abel / Adams JC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 23
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 11
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Strauss Quix / Bruckner 

Nominated:
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 1- MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 23
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 11
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Bruckner / R Strauss


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 23
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 11
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

JC Adams / Nystedt

Nominated:
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 23
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 3
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Mika

After Cygnenoir

Hauer Bruckner

Nominated:
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 23
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 4
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Strauss R / Abel 

Nominated:
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 1 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 24
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 36
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 4
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nystedt / JL Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 24
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
*Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 37*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 4
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 3
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
*Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30*
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 24
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 4
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 21
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 3
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnanyi / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 24
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 3
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Hauer Abel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 27
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 3
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 30
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
J Strauss / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 3
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 32
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## ptr

After MS

Englund / Nystedt

*Nominated*:
Einar Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' (1976) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 32
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Strauss/Englund

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 34
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Strauss R / Strauss J

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
*Debussy: Lindaraja - 28*
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
*Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279 - 35*
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Duparc / Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Strauss R / Ponce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 25
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 5
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Abel / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 27
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 6
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Duparc Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 27
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 5
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## ptr

After P23:

Zimmermann: Ubu / Englund

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 27
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 27
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Zimmermann / Hauer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 27
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## Mika

After MS

Englund Abel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 26
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

R Strauss / Nystedt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Malipiero / Englund

Nominated:

Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 4
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 23
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Arensky / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 24
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Arensky / Duparc

Nominated:

Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 13
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 24
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 31
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Duparc Adams

Nominated:

Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 24
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 33
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 9
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Malipiero (sec) / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 24
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 33
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Dohnanyi / Duparc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 11
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Arensky / Gade

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Duparc: Chanson Triste - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 12
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 7
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Zimm Req / Bruckner

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 8
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Aecio said:


> 2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste


How was Duparc enshrined? Hauer, Debussy and Abel are all on 28 and Duparc is on 34
Edit: I see, you voted Gade / Duparc? Sorry, I didn't realise.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

Bruckner / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 14
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## ptr

After Cygnenoir

Englund / Gade

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 15
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Strauss Englund

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 15
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 5
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 30
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Strauss / Nystedt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 10
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 26
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 15
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 32
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bruckner Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 28
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 15
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 32
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Abel / Englund

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 15
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 32
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Strauss / Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 12
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 34
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Mika

After MS

Strauss / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 15
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 13
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 36
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 7
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Adams / Zimmermann: Ubu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 13
Debussy: Lindaraja - 28
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 36
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Debussy/Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 13
Debussy: Lindaraja - 30
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 36
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 8
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Zimmermann Musique / Strauss R

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30*
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 13
*Debussy: Lindaraja - 30*
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
*Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - 37*
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 30
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 13
Debussy: Lindaraja - 30
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Abel / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 32
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 30
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 27
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Abel Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 34
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 30
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Malipiero / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 34
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 31
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Abel Englund

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 36
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 31
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Englund / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 36
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Abel/Ponce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 38
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 28
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Dohnanyi / Abel

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 39*
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
*Debussy: Lindaraja - 32*
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 30
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dohnanyi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 14
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 32
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dohnanyi / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Nystedt / Hauer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 15
Debussy: Lindaraja - 32
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Debussy / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 16
Debussy: Lindaraja - 34
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 22
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Ponce/Hoffman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 16
Debussy: Lindaraja - 34
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 23
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## Guest

Is there a location where the already enshrined can be found, please?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Debussy / Hoffmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 18
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 16
Debussy: Lindaraja - 36
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

dogen said:


> Is there a location where the already enshrined can be found, please?


Here ya go

https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 20
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 36
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 24


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Zimmermann Dichter / Malipiero

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 20
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 36
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Debussy / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 38
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## ptr

After Cygnenoir

Englund / Malipiero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 38
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Hauer / Englund 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 38
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## musicrom

After Mika

Englund / Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 38
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Musicrom

Debussy / Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Debussy: Lindaraja - 40
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 34
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Debussy / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
*Debussy: Lindaraja - 42*
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 35
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 35
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26

Edit to avoid confusion: This was not a vote. I just listed the enshrinements and removed the enshrined work.


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 37
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Ge / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 - 38
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## science

Also not a vote, just a fix: 

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Winged Wolf

After SCIENCE (I'm sorry, every time I see science, I want to yell it out. Anyway...)

Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 / Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Mika

After WW

Malipiero Hauer

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pierne/Englund

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 
Piano Trio, op.45 - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Aecio

Aecio said:


> After Mika
> 
> Pierne/Englund
> 
> Nominated:
> Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2
> Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 2 - Aecio
> Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
> Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf
> 
> Seconded:
> Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
> Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
> Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
> Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 20
> Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 32
> Hoffmann: Undine - 24
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
> Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
> Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
> Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
> Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## ptr

After AecioAecio

Pierne/Englund

*Nominated*:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Ponce / Hauer

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
*Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 33*
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
*Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26 *


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37

*Nominated*:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 - science
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 21
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 17
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Bruckner

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 - science
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 1 - WingedWolf
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 2 - WingedWolf

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 19
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Tchaik Marche Slave / Tchaik Hamlet 

Nominated:
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 19
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 4
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ge / Nystedt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 19
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 4
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Roslavets Bruckner

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 4
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Adams / Malipiero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 4
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Englund/Tchaikovsky S

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ge Englund

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## science

after Mika:

Tchaik MS / Ge 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 7
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 7
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## musicrom

after science:

Tchaik MS / Englund

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 25
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 7
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After musicrom:

Englund / Tchaikovsky: M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 27
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 7
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 10
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Ge / Englund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 10
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 26


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Zimmermann: R / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 16
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 17
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 10
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 28


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Gade/Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 9
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 10
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 28


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Zimmermann: R / Ge

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 10
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky Marche / Lloyd (nom)

Nominated:

George Lloyd: Requiem - 1 - MagneticGhost
(I was going to pick his Piano Concerto No.4 but that's not available on YT. Requiem available on Spotify, YT and Amazon)


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ge / Nystedt

Nominated:

George Lloyd: Requiem - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 12
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ge / Malipiero

Nominated:

George Lloyd: Requiem - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 4
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Pierne / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Englund/Arensky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 30
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Englund / Ge

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 20
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 32
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Englund Bruckner

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 34
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Koechlin / Nystedt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 34
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 6
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Pierne/Englund

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 35
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 15
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 12
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ge / Tchaikovsky MS

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 35
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 2
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 10
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## ptr

After T:

Zimmermann: Ubu / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 24
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 35
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Englund / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
*Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic' - 37*
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
*Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30 *


----------



## mmsbls

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bruckner Zimmermann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Bach (nominated) / Malipiero

Nominated:

Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Tchaik MS / Tchaik Hamlet 

Nominated:

Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Bloch Bach






Nominated:
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## Mika

After pjang 23

Bach Adams



Nominated:
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 5
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Roslavets / Bloch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 5
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Bach / Malipiero

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 3
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## pjang23

After Giocar:

Bloch Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 5
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Ponce/Bloch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 17
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Ge / Tchaikovsky MS

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 16
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ponce/Tchaikovsky M

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 31


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Zimmermann / Ge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12
*Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet - 33*


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Adams Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 22
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Lloyd / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil / Hoffmann

Nominated:
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 2 -PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Grisey (seconded) / Malipiero

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 20
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Holt / Ge

Nominated:
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 7
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 6
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bloch Bach

Nominated:
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 4
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Dutilleux : Symphony #1 / Grisey

Nominated:
Dutilleux : Symphony #1 - 2 - Mika
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 5
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Dutilleux / Grisey

*Nominated*:
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux : Symphony #1 - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Holt / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux : Symphony #1 - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 6
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Grisey / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux : Symphony #1 - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Ge / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux : Symphony #1 - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 8
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Grisey / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Bach / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 30
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## Trout

I forgot to add my points to Ge Gan-Ru.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 30
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 10
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout's update

Dutilleux / Grisey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 30
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 23
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Bruckner / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 30
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Adams / Ponce

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony - 32*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
*Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25*
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Koechlin/Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 8
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bloch Roslavets

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 11
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Grisey / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 24
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ge Ponce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 25
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 13
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Tchaik MS / Grisey 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 25
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 13


----------



## ptr

after science:

Malipiero / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 25
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 14
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Grisey / Ge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 26
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Ge Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 11
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 28
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika

Ge / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 11
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 30
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bruckner / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 11
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 10
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 30
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Bloch Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 12
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 12
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 30
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 19
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Ge / Tchaik MS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 12
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 12
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 18
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 32
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## ptr

after 과학:

Nystedt / Gade

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 12
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 12
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 32
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Bach Ge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 12
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 33
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bloch Ge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
*Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" - 34*
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## Mika

after pjang23

Bruckner Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 4
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Holt / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 16
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## ptr

After T:

Grisey / Ponce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 18
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## science

after ptr:

Tchaik MS / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 19
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bach/Gade

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 20
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bruckner / Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 31
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 19
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15 

Also, sorry to ask, but what is the full name for the Lloyd: Requiem piece? Looking it up on Youtube I just get a lot of hits for Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Blancrocher

PaulieGatto said:


> Also, sorry to ask, but what is the full name for the Lloyd: Requiem piece? Looking it up on Youtube I just get a lot of hits for Andrew Lloyd Webber


I assume it's George Lloyd's Requiem:


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Grisey Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 21
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 21
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Grisey / Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 22
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Grisey / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 22
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 23
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Tchaikovsky M/Gade

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 14
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Poulenc / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 25
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## ptr

after science:

Poulenc / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 26
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Grisey / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 14
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15

Wow! Still many masterpieces not in the final list


----------



## Mika

After GioCar 

Bruckner Bloch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 34
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 26
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ponce/Bach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 34
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Holt / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
*Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849) - 35*
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
*Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28*
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
*Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28*
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 6
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dutilleux / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Roslavets Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 28
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## ptr

after pjang23:

Malipiero / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 17
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 29
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Grisey Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Poulenc / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 31
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 25
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Tchai MS / Grisey 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 19
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## Mahlerian

After Science

Babbitt/Dutilleux

Nominated:

Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15






What can I say, I'm a sucker for works that remind me of Schoenberg's Serenade in the best possible way.


----------



## pjang23

A little something for our upcoming project:











After Mahlerian:

Anonymous Bloch

Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 8
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 15


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Pierne / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 32
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Grisey / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 34
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Malipiero / Grisey

Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
*Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil - 35*
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
*Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28*
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil


Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 28
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ponce/Poulenc


Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 30
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hoffmann / Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers

Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 1 - PauelieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 30
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 27
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## science

after PG:

Offenbach / Tchaik MS 

Nominated:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 2 - pjang23
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 30
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## ptr

after science:

Anonymous/Babbitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 4
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 3
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 30
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bach Anon

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 5
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 3
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 30
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Anon Ponce

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 3
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 10
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 31
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pierne/Ponce

Anon Ponce

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 3
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 7
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 17


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Holt / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 3
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18



ptr said:


> No new limitations, so You just bring em on! (The only general agreement we have had post 2K is that we will stop at 2500!)
> 
> /ptr


Sorry, I missed this post when posted initially a few weeks ago, but I think from the comments we left in this thread, we will keep going so long as we still have works we would like to share.


----------



## ptr

After T:

Babbitt / Malipiero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18



> Sorry, I missed this post when posted initially a few weeks ago, but I think from the comments we left in this thread, we will keep going so long as we still have works we would like to share.


Nothing to be sorry about, I did not look anything up, I just went with my distinctly shady memory or I just make it up as I go along, can't remember what comes first...


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Poulenc / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## science

after GioCar: 

Offenbach / Tchai Hamlet 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 21
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## Mika

after Science

Bach Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 13
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wolfe / Nystedt

Nominated:
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Tchaikovsky/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 23
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Poulence / Duts

Nominated:
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## science

after MG:

Scarlatti / Offenbach 

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 2 - science 
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 24
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## ptr

after science:

Dutilleux / Wolfe

*Nominated*:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 7
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 3
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 18


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Zimmermann Anon

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 2 - science 


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 26
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 3
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dutilleux / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 2 - science


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 3
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Wolfe / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 5
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 12
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Poulenc / Babbitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 6
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 28
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Scarlatti / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 6
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 29
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 32
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Ponce Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 6
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 29
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 5
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 34
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Babs / Lloyd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 29
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España - 34
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España


Ponce/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 29
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Dutilleux / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 31
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 9
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dutilleux / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 33
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 10
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 21


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Zimmermann Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 34
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 10
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 5
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 23


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Wolfe / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
*Dutilleux: Symphony #1 - 35*
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 10
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 7
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 23


----------



## ptr

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1


----------



## ptr

new board:

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 10
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 28
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 7
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Tchaikovsky Marche / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 30
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 7
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Wolfe / Tchaikovsky Marche

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 14
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 31
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 23


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Nystedt / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 16
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 31
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bloch Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 31
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bach Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 32
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Poulenc / Malipiero

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 32
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Poulenc / Holst (nom)

Nominated:
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(available on YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 32
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## science

after MG: 

Scarlatti / Tchai MS 

Nominated:
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(available on YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 - 33
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 

New board: 

Nominated:
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(available on YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Koechlin/Poulenc

New board: 

Nominated:
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(available on YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 11
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 19
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Holt / Scarlatti

New board:

Nominated:
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 1 - MagneticGhost
(available on YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 8
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 13
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 19
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Holst / Anonymous

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 9
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 8
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 13
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 19
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Babbitt Koechlin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 9
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 13
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 29
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 19
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Scarlatti/Poulenc

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 9
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 13
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 29
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Scarlatti / Anonymous

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 10
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 13
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 29
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Holt / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 10
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 29
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Koechlin Anon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 18
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 23
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bloch Roslavets

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 9
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Wolfe / Zimmermann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 10
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 11
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Wolfe / Babbitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 6
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 25


----------



## science

after ptr:

Offenbach / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 11
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 3
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Babbs / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 4
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 25


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87

Koechlin/Bach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 26
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 4
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 25


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Holst Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 26
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 6
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 13
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wolfe / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 26
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 6
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## ptr

After T:

Poulenc / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 11
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 26
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Bach / Anonymous

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 12
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Scarlatti / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 12
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bach/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 12
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Anon Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 13
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 31
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 23
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Poulenc / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 31
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## science

after GioCar: 

Scarlatti / Offenbach 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 31
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 23
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 26


----------



## ptr

after science:

Zimmermann / Malipiero

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 31
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 26
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Mika

after ptr: 

Hoffmann Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 25
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 15
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wolfe / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 26
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 7
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Tchaikovsky / Poulenc 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 24
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Mika

after Science

Bach Roslavets

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 34
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 6
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 17
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Lloyd / Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 34
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Purcell / Bach

*Nominated*:

Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
*Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989 - 35*
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
*Hoffmann: Undine - 28*
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
*Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28*


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989


Nominated:

Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 28
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Aecio

Hoffman/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 30
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 27
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Poulenc / Purcell

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 11
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 30
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Hoffmann / Arensky

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 20
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 32
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 25
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bloch Roslavets

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 32
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 9
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Sessions / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 32
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 12
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 18
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## ptr

after science:

Wolfe / Pierne

*Nominated*:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 32
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 7
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Mika

after ptr: 

Hoffmann Holst

Nominated:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 34
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 8
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mozart / Babbitt

Nominated:
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 2 - Trout
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 15
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 34
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 8
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Holt / Mozart

Nominated:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 15
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 34
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 8
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Holst Hoffmann

Nominated:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 15
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 10
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 3
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Babbs / Purcy

Nominated:
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 10
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bartok/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 2 - Aecio
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 17
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 10
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Sweelinck (nominated) / Bartok (seconded)

Nominated:

Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 17
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 3
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 10
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Bartok Babbitt

Nominated:

Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 5
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 10
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Bartok

Nominated:

Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 6
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 4
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Bartok/Purcell

Nominated:

Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Offenbach / Scarlatti 

Nominated:

Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 2 - science
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Scarlatti / Sessions

Nominated:
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 8
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 26
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 28


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Bartok Zimmermann

Nominated:
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 5
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 26
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Purcell / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 27
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Mozart / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Hoffmann: Undine - 35
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 5
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 29
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 28
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine

Hoffmann/Poulenc

Nominated:
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 5
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 30
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 28
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Sweelinck/Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 5
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 31
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 28
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Scarlatti / Holt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 5
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 31
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Poulenc / Delius (nom)

Nominated:

Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 18
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 5
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 33
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Mozart / Babbitt

Nominated:

Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 19
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 33
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Delius/Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 33
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 29


----------



## Mika

after Mahlerian

Poulenc Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 35
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 7
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron / Purcell

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 14
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 35
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Anon Bloch

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 35
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 20
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Wolfe

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
*Poulenc: Stabat Mater - 37*
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
*Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30*
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 21
*Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30*


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31 
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 10
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok / Mozart 

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 12
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 30
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bartok / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 12
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 30


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Zimmermann Holst

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 14
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 13
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 21
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Bartok / Wolfe

*Nominated*:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 13
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 8
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Mozart / Sessions

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 3
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 13
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 32


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Holst Delius

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 8
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Zimmermann / Lloyd

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 20
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 34


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Delius / Babbitt

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 21
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 24
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 34


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Delius / Malipiero

*Nominated*:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 16
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 21
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 25
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 34


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Malipiero / Anonymous

*Nominated*:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 21
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 34[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Zimmermann / Babbitt

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 17
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 26
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 36


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Anon Roslavets

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 9
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 36


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Bartok / Lloyd

Nominated:
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 22
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 36


----------



## ptr

After MG

Wolfe / Strauss II

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 36


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Bartok Zimmermann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 20
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 4
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 37


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bartok/Sweelinck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 37


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
*Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31*
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24
*Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu - 38*


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 10
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 31
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Scarlatti / Mozart

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 23
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 33
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Bloch Scarlatti

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 25
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
*Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33 - 34*
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 22
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 25
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok / Mozart 

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 19
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 24
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 25
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Bloch Anon

Nominated:
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 20
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 24
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Sciarrino / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 20
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Bartok/Offenbach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 20
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Anonymous / Bartok

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## science

after PG:

Bartok / Sessions 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 22
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 24


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wolfe / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## ptr

After T:

Sciarrino / Sweelinck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 15
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Bartok Holst

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 22
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sweelinck/Anonymous

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bartok / Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
*Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz.97 - 34*
*Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27*
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
*Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27*
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27*
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Holt / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 12
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 16
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls (and adding PG's point to Arensky):

Mozart / Nystedt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 13
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 10
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mozart / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 13
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 23
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 16
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After science: 

Babbitt / Holst 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 13
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 17
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 26


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Holst Wolfe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 13
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 19
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 8
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sweelinck / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 23
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 13
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 10
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Anon Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 14
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 10
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 10
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Sweelinck / Lloyd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 14
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Arensky/Sciarrino

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 7
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 5
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Sessions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 27
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 7
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Malipiero / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 27
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 29
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 7
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## LHB

After PG:

Ferneyhough / Bloch

Nominated:

Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 29
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 7
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## ptr

after LHB

Ferneyhough / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 20
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 29
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Malipiero Holst

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 25
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 31
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Babbs / Delius

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 31
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 12
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Malipiero/Sweelinck

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 4
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 33
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Delius/Ferneyhough

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 33
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 17
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Mozart / Nystedt 

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 25
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 33
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 8
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Sciarrino / Anonymous

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 26
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 33
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Anon Malipiero

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 28
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 34
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Malipiero Anon

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 29*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
*Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti' - 36*
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 27
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 8
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Purcell / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 13
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Scelsi/Sweelinck

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 21
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Holt

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 29
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 27
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Anon Roslavets

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 31
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 21
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Anon / Holst

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 33
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 22
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 27


----------



## Mika

After MG

Holst Wolfe

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 33
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 10
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Offenbach/Purcell

Nominated:

Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 33
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 10
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Scelsi / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 33
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 23
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 4
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 11
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Anon Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi - 35*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
*Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28*
*Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28*
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28*
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 4
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 11
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 28
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 4
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 11
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Babbitt Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 5
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 11
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Sciarrino / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 5
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 14
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Blanrocher

Scelsi/Sweelinck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 30
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 24
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Babbitt Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 32
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Babbitt / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 34
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Holt / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
*Babbitt: Swan Song #1 - 35*
*Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28*
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28*
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
*Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28*


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 24
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Holt / Sessions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 14
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 7
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Offenbach / Sessions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 28
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 24
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Bloch Gade

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 30
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Bloch Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 32
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 5
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Wolfe / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 32
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 11
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 15
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Purcell / Sweelinck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 32
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 13
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Bloch/Purcell

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 16
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 34
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 6
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## LHB

After MagneticGhost

Arensky / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 32
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 18
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 13
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 13
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## ptr

After LHB adding Ace's jumped vote

Sciarrino / Nystedt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 34
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 14
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 15
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bloch Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 36
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 7
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 15
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Sciarrino Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 36
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 8
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 17
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Scelsi / Sciarrino

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 36
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 10
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 16
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Sweelinck / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor - 36
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 10
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor

Scelsi/Bloch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 11
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 30


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Wolfe Tchaikovsky


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 7
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 32


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wolfe / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Olsson / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 (1894) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

J. Scriabin / Mozart

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 (1894) - 1 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 26
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## Mika

After Cygnenoir

holst delius

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 (1894) - 1 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 19
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 12
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Scelsi / Nystedt

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 (1894) - 1 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 13
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Boellmann/Pierne

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 12
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Tchaikovsky / Wolfe

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
*Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28*
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28*
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14
*Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 35*


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields

*Nominated*:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 25
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## science

after PG:

Offenbach / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Sessions

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 28
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 28
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Holst / Sessions

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 8
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 28
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 28
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## LHB

After Mika

Roslavets / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 28
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## science

after LHB: 

Sessions / Mozart 

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 14


----------



## Mika

after Science

Tchaikovsky Delius

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 18
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 18
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arensky/Sweelinck

Nominated:
Otto Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 2 - ptr
Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 11
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Lloyd / Olsson

Nominated:

Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 30
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 13
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Holst / Lloyd

Nominated:

Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 32
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Sessions

Nominated:

Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 32
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Holst Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Julian Scriabin: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 34
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Olsson / Scriabin, J

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 9
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 34
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Holst Ferneyhough

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Léon Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 3
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 10
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Boëllmann/Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 5
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 15
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Faure Purcell

Nominated:
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 5
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 16
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Purcell/Boellmann

Nominated:
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Holt / Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 15
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 3
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 19
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Delius / Sweelinck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 17
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 3
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 36
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Delius / Holst

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 19
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 3
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 37
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Delius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 37
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 14
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Sciarrino Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 6
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 37
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 15
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Boëllmann / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 37
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 15
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Scelsi / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30 - 37
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 17
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30

Scelsi/Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 11
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Mozart / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 33
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 20
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 35
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Delius / Olsson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 35
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 29
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mozart Roslavets

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
*Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 - 37*
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30*
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

after pjang23

Sciarrino / Olsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 28
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 19
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Holt Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 8
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 30
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 20
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sweelinck/Boellmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 12
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 30
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 20
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aecio

Nystedt / Ferneyhough

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 30
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## LHB

After Cygnenoir

Vine / Holt

Nominated:

Carl Vine - Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 6
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after LHB:

Faure / Sessions 

Nominated:

Carl Vine - Piano Sonata No. 1 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Holt / Vine

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 33
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Holt / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 35
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 20
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Scelsi Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 36
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Olsson/Faure

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 10
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 36
Lloyd: Requiem - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Faure / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 36
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 18
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 3
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Purcell / Scriabin J.

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 36
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Scelsi/Faure

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Holt: Canto Ostinato - 36
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 18
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Offenbach / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
*Holt: Canto Ostinato - 37*
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
*Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30*
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 25
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Oskaar

*After *PaulieGatto

Harbison/Gade

*Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 30
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3*


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Roslavets Faure

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 32
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 16
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 32
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 24
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Scelsi / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 16
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 32
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 26
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 17
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Scelsi / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 16
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 20
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 32
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Olsson / Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 9
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 16
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 32
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Rosvalets/Boellmann

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 10
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 16
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 20
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 34
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Offenbach / Faure 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 10
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 17
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 34
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 22
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## ptr

after science:

Sweelinck / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 22
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 17
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 34
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Delius / Faure

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 18
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 34
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 24
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 18
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sciarrino Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 18
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 34
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 28
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 19
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3

Rosvalets/Scelsi

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 18
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 29
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 19
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Faure / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 20
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 29
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 19
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Scelsi Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 20
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 22
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 31
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 20
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vine / Nystedt

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 20
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 21
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 31
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 20
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 31
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 20
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Tchaikovsky / Sessions 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 24
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 31
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After science

Delius Scelsi

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 16
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 11
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 32
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Olsson / Lloyd

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 32
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 5


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Sciarrino / Vine

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 32
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Scelsi / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
*Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola - 34
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 27
*Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 27
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Rodrigo/Gade

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 27
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Sciarrino / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 22
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 4
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure / Scriabin

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 11
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 22
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Boëllman / Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 13
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 22
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sciarrino Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 13
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 31
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Boellmann/Faure

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 15
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 13
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 31
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ferneyhough Sciarrino

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 15
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 32
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Sciarrino / Gerhard: The Plague

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 15
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
*Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27*
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
*Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo - 34*
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 15
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

Gade/Boellmann

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 29
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Gade Faure

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Rodrigo / Purcell

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 31
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Rodrigo / Gade

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 32
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 22
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 6
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Offenbach / Rodrigo 

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 32
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 23
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Murail / Nystedt

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 32
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 23
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Purcell Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Gerhard: The Plague - 1 - PaulieGatto
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 32
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Murail / Gerhard

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gade: Aquarellen op.19 - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 24
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19

Sweelinck/Gade

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Faure / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 20
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 28
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

I don't suppose anyone's managed to find a way to stream the Harbison other than by using Spotify?


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Faure Arensky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 24
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After pjang23

Nystedt / Rodrigo

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Olsson / Rodrigo

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Murail Ferneyhough

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rodrigo/Faure

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## LHB

After Aecio

Glass / Murail

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 7
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Blancrocher said:


> I don't suppose anyone's managed to find a way to stream the Harbison other than by using Spotify?


I heard it using the Naxos Music Library, but most people can't access that. It's a nice work, but I'm not sure when I would vote for it over other works.


----------



## ptr

After LHB

Murail / Gerhard

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 9
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Murail / Faure

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 16
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80 - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80

Boellmann/Faure

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 21
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 24
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Oskaar

After Aeico

Arensky/Offenbach

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 25
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Delius / Olsson

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 28
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 25
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after MG:

Rodrigo / Offenbach 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 28
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Delius Rodrigo 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 26
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Sweelinck/Olsson

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Sessions / Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

MacDowell/Glass


Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after aecio: 

Rodrigo / Godowsky 

Nominated:
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 1 - science 
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 18
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

after science:

Godowsky / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 19
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 30
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3 
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Delius / Boëllmann

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 23
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 20
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3 
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Boellmann/Arensky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3 
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Sessions / Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 5
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 11
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls

Delius / Murail

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 5
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 16
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after blancrocher: 

Rodrigo / Schuller 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Schuller: Spectra - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 5
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Olsson / Schuller

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 5
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 26
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 24
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

after ptr: 

Offenbach Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 5
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 25
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rodrigo/Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 25
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio (with a promise not to nominate any more works for a while): 

Oliveros / Rodrigo 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 2 - science 


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 3
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 25
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

after science:

Oliveros / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 4
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 25
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

after ptr: 

Tchaikovsky Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 22
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 7
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 4
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Boellmann/Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 7
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 4
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Oliveros/Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 7
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 26
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Nystedt Olsson

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 7
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2 
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 5
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glass/ Scriabin

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 9
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 4
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 28
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Sweelinck / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 34
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 9
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 30
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Delius Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 36
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 9
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 28
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 30
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Olsson/Smolka (nom)

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City) - 36
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 9
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 28
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 21
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 30
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)

Rodrigo/Delius

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 9
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 28
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 30
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

after aecio

Rodrigo/Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 28
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 30
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Sweelinck Purcell

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 24
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 17
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 32
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lloyd / Boëllman 

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 19
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 32
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sweelinck Lloyd

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio
Martin Smolka: My My Country - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 6
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 34
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Oliveros / Smolka

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Smolka: My My Country - 2
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica - 34
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica

Sweelinck/Glass

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass - String Quartet No. 5 - 11
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 28
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Smolka: My My Country - 2
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aecio

Glass / Nystedt

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 29
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 23
Smolka: My My Country - 2
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Cygenoir:

Purcell / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 31
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 2
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Sessions /. Glass

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 12
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 31
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 2
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Smolka / Murail

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 31
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Purcell / Olsson

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 25
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 33
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Purcell / Boellmann

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 13
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Arnold / Murail

Nominated:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Blancrocher
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 27
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Sessions Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Blancrocher
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 26
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Arnold / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 27
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 5
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Boëllmann/Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 28
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 2
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Schuller / Offenbach

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Oskaar

*After science

Glass/Sessions

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6*


----------



## Oskaar

*After science**

sorry.. forgot the nominated

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

**After science

Glass/Sessions

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 3
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6*


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Ferneyhough / Gerhard

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 24
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Arensky Rodrigo

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 26
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 4
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Guest

Confession: I kinda took a break from this thread for so long that it feels weird thinking about voting for lulz again.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Olsson

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 26
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## ptr

After MaGho

Smolka / MacDowell

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 26
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 14
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Arensky/Murail

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 29
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 35
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Purcell / Offenbach

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 37
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332

New board:

*Nominated:*
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 15
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332 - 37
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Murail / Vine

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 17
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 29
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Murail / Nystedt

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 19
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 8
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Oliveros / Murail

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 29
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 6
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Boellmann/Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 7
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 29
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Glass / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 28
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 7
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

After mmbls:

Sessions/Arensky

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 31
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 7
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 32
Smolka: My My Country - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Smolka / Boëllman

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 6
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 7
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 32
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Sessions / Arnold

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 7
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 4
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 7
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 34
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Godowsky / Gerhard

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 7
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 32
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 34
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Rodrigo / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 7
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 20
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 34
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Sessions Murail

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 7
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 36
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Lloyd

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 9
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 36
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sessions / Lloyd

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 9
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 21
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 38
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rodrigo/Murail

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 9
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 38
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

After Aeico

Arnold/Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 39
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Ferneyhough / Sessions

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
*Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33*
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
*Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite - 40*
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 3
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## ptr

after PG

Strauss II/Offenbach

*Nominated*:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 33
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 4
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Boellmann Schuller

Nominated:
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 35
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mika said:


> after ptr
> 
> Boellmann / Berlioz (nom)
> 
> Nominated:
> Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
> Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar
> 
> Seconded:
> Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 29
> Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
> Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 37
> Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
> Gerhard: The Plague - 5
> Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
> Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
> Lloyd: Requiem - 22
> MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
> Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
> Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
> Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
> Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
> Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
> Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
> Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
> Schuller: Spectra - 5
> Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
> Smolka: My My Country - 8
> Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
> Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
> Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Magnetic

Rautavaara / Glass

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 - 2 - oskaar
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 29
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24 - 37
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite 
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24

Arensky/Boellmann

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Harbison: Piano trio no. 2 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3, Op.33 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 - 18
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony no 1 E flat major - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, Op. 67 - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata No. 1 - 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

*Previous post missed*

Rautavaara / Glass

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 - 2 - oskaar
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 19
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 22
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Murail / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 24
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 31
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7

I removed the Harbison as it's been floundering for about two weeks unfortunately.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Murail / Offenbach

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 5
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schuller / Smolka

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Olsson / Arnold

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 7


----------



## juliante

Trout said:


> You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.
> 
> Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list
> 
> Here is the current board:
> 
> *Nominated:*
> 
> *Seconded:*
> Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212 - 10
> Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places - 14
> Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59 - 33
> Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 - 10
> Duparc: Chanson Triste - 10
> Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37 - 12
> Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20 - 24
> Hoffmann: Undine - 17
> Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87 - 22
> Myaskovsky: String quartet #13 - 23
> Petrassi: Salmo IX - 26
> Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 - 9
> Schubert: Fierrabras - 26
> Stenhammar: String quartet #3 - 28
> Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI - 10
> Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, Op. 279 - 15


Just found this and the ranked list. I am now a happy man, thank you for this. Can you tell me - how are they ranked?


----------



## Aecio

Offenbach/Vine

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 34
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

juliante said:


> Just found this and the ranked list. I am now a happy man, thank you for this. Can you tell me - how are they ranked?


The voting system is all explained on page one. That is the system we have been using for the last 2.5 years. I think it was a bit different right at the very start. Feel free to join in


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Arnold / Olsson

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 26
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 34
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 28
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tchaikovsky Murail

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 27
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 34
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 30
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Murail / Vine

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 34
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 30
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Offenbach Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 9
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 9
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Smolka / Godowsky

Nominated:
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 10
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 9


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Rodrigo / Berlioz

*Nominated*:
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 10
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Godowsky/Vine

*Nominated*:
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 12
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Olsson/Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Rautavaara - Piano Concerto #1 - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 13
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 10


----------



## LHB

After ptr

Ferneyhough / Rautavaara

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 13
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 10


----------



## Mika

After LHB

Chin: Clarinet Concerto / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 13
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 36
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 10
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Oliveros / Offenbach

*Nominated:*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 13
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - 37
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 10


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite 
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers

Offenbach/Vine

*Nominated:*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 13
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 11


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Godowsky/Ferneyhough

*Nominated:*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 29
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 11


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Rodrigo Murail

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 30
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vine / Murail

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 19
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rodrigo Glass

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 14
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 15
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Godowsky

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 5
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 13


----------



## ptr

After MG

Gerhard / Smolka

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 13


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite 
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal

Rodrigo/Vine

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 31
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Oskaar

Why is Harbison gone?


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue / Murail

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 2 -PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 32
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 31
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Trout

oskaar said:


> Why is Harbison gone?


It was sitting on the nominated list for nearly two weeks, and we have normally (but not strictly) adhered to a one-week limit. I personally have not managed to hear it, but I will remedy that, having just found it on Spotify.

You are welcome to re-nominate it or any other work at any time.


----------



## Mika

after PG

Tchaikovsky / Murail

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 2 -PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 2
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 33
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Olsson / Berlioz

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 2 -PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 3
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 33
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Satie/Murail

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 2 -PaulieGatto
Satie: Pieces froides - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 3
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 34
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Dukas/Olsson

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika
Satie: Pieces froides - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 3
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 34
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lloyd / Satie

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 3
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 16
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 34
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Murail/Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 3
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 17
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 36
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 12
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Berlioz / Oliveros

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 17
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 36
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 13
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Murail / Godowsky

Nominated:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 38
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 13
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 5
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## science

I didn't hear the Harbison but I added it to my wish list. I think it looks like an appropriate nomination at this stage.


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Oliveros / Strauss II

*Nominated*:
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 18
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 38
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Chin (seconded) / Godowsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 38
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Chin / Berlioz

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 6
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 38
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berlioz Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 39
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vine / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
*Murail: Les Sept Paroles - 40*
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite 
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 19
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Gerhard / Godowsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 9
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 33
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Tchaikovsky Gerhard

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 15
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 35
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Berlioz / Oliveros 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 35
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Tchaikovsky Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 16
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 37
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## ptr

after Finland's premier jenka dancer:

Arnold / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 18
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 4
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 37
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Vine/Dukas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 18
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 37
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Tchaikovsky / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
*Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
*Tchaikovsky: Hamlet - 39*
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 20
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## ptr

after PG

Godowsky / Olsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 31
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

after Sweden's number one hunter of submarines

Arensky Rautavaara

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 33
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 22
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arensky/Godowsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 35
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 10
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 23
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 6
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Strauss II/Gerhard

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 35
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 5
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 23
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Dukas Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 36
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 20
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 23
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Godowsky/Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 36
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 25
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 30
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Nystedt / Vine

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 36
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 25
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Arensky Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 38
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 25
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Satie/Godowsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 38
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 5
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 19


----------



## LHB

After ptr

Murail / Vine

*Nominated*:

Tristan Murail - Territoires de l'oubli - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 38
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 5
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## Mika

After LHB

Berlioz Arensky

Nominated:

Tristan Murail - Territoires de l'oubli - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 39
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 16
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 5
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Murail / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3 - 39
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 5
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3

Satie/Arensky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 21
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Glass / Scriabin

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Olsson / Gerhard

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 12
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 4
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 35
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Murail / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 35
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Olsson / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 37
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Chin Lloyd

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 37
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vine / Chin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat - 37
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 22


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2358. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat

Olsson/Vine

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 32
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Rautavaara Nystedt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Nystedt: Immortal Bach - 33
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## Mika

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach


----------



## Mika

New board

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 23
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glass / Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 19
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Lloyd / Arnold

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 20
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## ptr

After MG

Arnold / Lloyd

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 7
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Lloyd Dukas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Me Myself and I

Yann Robin: Vulcano / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Robin : Vulcano - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Satie: Pieces froides - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berlioz / Satie

Nominated:
Robin : Vulcano - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 26
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 6
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## ptr

After MG

Murail / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Robin: Vulcano - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 23


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Vine / Robin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Robin: Vulcano - 3
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Robin / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 14
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Rautavaara Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 22
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Lloyd

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Bacheler / Satie

Nominated:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 9
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Satie/Berlioz

Nominated:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 15
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 8
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
Lloyd: Requiem - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 11
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Lloyd / Dukas

Nominated:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 15
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
*Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27*
*Lloyd: Requiem - 34*
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 11
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem

*Nominated*:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 15
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 11
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## ptr

after PG

Bacheler/Satie

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 15
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 9
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Berlioz Dukas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 10
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Godowsky / Smolka

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 10
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Godowsky / Dukas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 15
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 5
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Robin / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Berlioz / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
Godowsky: Chopin Etudes - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes

Ginastera/Godowsky

*Nominated*:

Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vine / Chin

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 7
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 27


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Murail/Robin

*Nominated*:
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 8
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Robin Berlioz

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 4
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 10
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 8
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 27


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Bacheler / Scriabin J.

Nominated:

Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 10
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Ginastera / Arnold

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 10
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Vine/MacDowell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 10
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 29


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Robin / Vine

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 30


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Vine/Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8
*Vine: Piano Sonata #1 - 32*


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Satie / Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 11
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 19
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## science

after GioCar: 

Oliveros / Dukas 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Satie/Glass

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Murail / Oliveros

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 25
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 4
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Ginastera/Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ferneyhough Murail

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 6
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 6
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 13
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Bacheler / Ginastera

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 13
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Murail/Berlioz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 15
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Nono / Kurtag 

Nominated:
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 1 - science
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapicolla - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 15
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Mika

after Science

Ferneyhough Murail

Nominated:
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 1 - science
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapicolla - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Nono / Satie

Nominated:
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 12
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8

I went to the première of the Nono's piece . I was with my grandma. I remember, she didn't like it at all. I had mixed feelings at that time. They also played Ionisation, and I did like it more than the Nono. Now I like them both.


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Robin / Kurtag

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 12
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 7
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ginastera/Dukas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 9
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## LHB

After Aecio

Harbison / Rautavaara

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 9
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 7
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8

Seconded the Harbison that was posted earlier.


----------



## ptr

After LHB

Ginastera / Schuller

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Rautavaara Ferneyhough

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ferneyhough / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
*Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta - 33*
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
*Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Aecio

Glass/Dukas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 14
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Berlioz / Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Mika

After science

Glass Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 2
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 14
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kurtag / Robin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 4
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 15
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Robin / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 11
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 16
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 17
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ginastera/Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 17
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 17
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Chin Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 17
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 17
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Schuller / Strauss II

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 17
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 17
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Robin / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 4
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 17
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Robin: Vulcano - 19
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Kurtag / Rautavaara 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 6
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 17
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 5
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 19
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## ptr

After B:

Nono / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 6
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 18
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 7
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 19
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## science

after ptr:

Berlioz / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 25
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 6
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 18
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 8
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 19
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Mika

after science

Nono Robin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 25
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 6
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 18
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Murail/Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 25
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 6
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 20
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Kurtag / Mozart (nom)

I wouldn't normally nominate a Mozart piece as we have so many. But I was reminded of this sonata the other day and I literally couldn't believe it wasn't on our list. The Adagio is one of Mozart's loveliest inventions. And the whole piece is a joy to play.

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 25
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 20
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Berlioz 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 8
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 20
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Bacheler / Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 18
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 20
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Murail / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 18
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 22
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Dukas Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 22
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Guest

You people obviously need me

After Mika

Robin/Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Glass: String Quartet #5 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 3
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## science

after nathan who is needed:

Glass / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
*Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
*Glass: String Quartet #5 - 33*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## LHB

after science

Anderson / Ginastera

*Nominated*:

Julian Anderson - Heaven is Shy of Earth - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 4
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Trout

After LHB:

Mozart / Schuller

Nominated:

Julian Anderson - Heaven is Shy of Earth - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 8
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 6
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## ptr

nathanb said:


> You people obviously need me


Continuously! (Always!)


----------



## ptr

After T:

Mozart / Kurtag

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 6
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Berlioz Chin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 6
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Berlioz/Strauss

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 30
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 6
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Mozart / Satie

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 30
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 8
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Guest

After GioCar 

Rautavaara/Smolka

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 30
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 8
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## science

after nathanb: 

Mozart / Berlioz 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 10
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Smolka / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 10
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 23
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

after MG

Murail / Ginastera 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 16
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 10
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Blanrocher:

Gerhard / Oliveros

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 10
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 24
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Chin / Oliveros

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 10
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Oliveros 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 10
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 22
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## GioCar

After science

Robin / Bacheler 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 9
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 24 
Satie: Pieces froides - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Guest

After The Italian Stallion

Kurtag/Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 4
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 10
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 24 
Satie: Pieces froides - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## ptr

After Nate

Nono/Anderson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Robin: Vulcano - 24 
Satie: Pieces froides - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Rautavaara Berlioz

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 32
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Robin: Vulcano - 24 
Satie: Pieces froides - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Satie/Murail

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 32
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 18
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Robin: Vulcano - 24 
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ginastera / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 32
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 19
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 12
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Robin: Vulcano - 24
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
*Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - 33*
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 19
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
*Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 26*
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
*Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Robin: Vulcano - 24
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 19
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Robin: Vulcano - 24
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Rautavaara / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 19
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 24
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Robin / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 19
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Guest

After my favorite Swede

Robin/Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mr B.

Arnold / Smolka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Barber Ginastera

Nominated:
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 14
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 12
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Nono/Mozart

Nominated:
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 14
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb

Nono Satie

Nominated:
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 26
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## ptr

After GC

Barber / Oliveros

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 5
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 4
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Murail Anderson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 4
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ginastera/Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 11
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Kurtag / Ginastera

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 13
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Schuller

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 13
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 10


----------



## ptr

After GhosticMagnusRex

Ginastera / Strauss II

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 13
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 15
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

fixing the collision: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 13
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

after science

Kurtag Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 5
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Barber Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 7
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 29
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Murail/Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 6
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 31
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Murail / Anderson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 17
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 33
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Simpson / Mozart

Nominated:
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 18
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 33
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 16
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After T:

Nono / Simpson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 18
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 33
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 18
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 3
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Ginastera / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 18
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 33
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 3
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Ginastera / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 18
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 3
Smolka: My My Country - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Simpson / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 11
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 18
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 5
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Mozart / Bacheler

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 20
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 5
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Dukas / Simpson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 20
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 6
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Chin / Simpson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 20
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 19
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Nono / Oliveros

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 20
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 21
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 13
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Schuller

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 22
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 21
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Nono / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 23
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Ginastera/Robin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 8
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 23
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 34
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Barber/Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 23
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 35
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 7
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Simpson Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 23
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 36
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Kilar / Oliveros 

Nominated:
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 23
Murail: Territoires de l'oubli - 36
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli

Mozart/Murail

Nominated:
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 9
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

Too soon! Which is too bad because I have an awesome vote.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Simpson / Delibes (nom) (another strange omission from our Top 2400)

Nominated:
Delibes: Sylvia - 1 - MagneticGhost
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 11
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Simpson / Oliveros

Nominated:
Delibes: Sylvia - 1 - MagneticGhost
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 10
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 13
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Rautavaara / Scriabin

Nominated:
Delibes: Sylvia - 1 - MagneticGhost
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 25
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 13
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Hersch/Mozart

Nominated:
Delibes: Sylvia - 1 - MagneticGhost
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 13
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

after nathanb: 

Oliveros / Delibes 

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 13
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

after science

Oliveros / Simpson

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 23
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Robin / Satie

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb
Kilar: Angelus - 2 - science

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After GC

Smolka / Kilar

*Nominated*:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 10
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Barber/Dukas

*Nominated*:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Oliveros Dukas

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 26
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 36
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14


----------



## science

after Mika:

Oliveros / Mozart

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
*Oliveros: Sound Patterns - 38*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
*Robin: Vulcano - 31*
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach 
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Robin / Chin

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Robin: Vulcano - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Rautavaara/Smolka

Nominated:
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Nono/Hersch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 14
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Dukas Simpson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 15
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Nono / Robin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 2
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 34
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 15
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Arnold / Delibes

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 3
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 34
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 15
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Robin / Simpson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 3
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 36
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 16
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Nono / Delibes 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 12
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Robin: Vulcano - 36
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 16
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Barber Robin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
*Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
*Robin: Vulcano - 37*
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 16
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## pjang23

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 16
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Simpson Nono

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Dukas / Satie

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Guest

After Ptr

Kurtag/Hersch 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 17
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Guest

After nathan

Kurtag/Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 20
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Nono / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 27
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 26
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Satie/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 28
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 1


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Dukas Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 28
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Mozart / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 30
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Simpson Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 20
Smolka: My My Country - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Simpson / Smolka
Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 3
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After MG

Nono / Kilar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Rautavaara/Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 14
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

Pierne's trio is getting no votes, and I suppose that's related to the fact that there is no video of it in YouTube. It's a pity because I think it's a neglected masterpiece, it reminds me a lot of the much more famous Ravel's trio, which is not surprising since they both draw its inspiration from Basque folk tunes.
Here's a sample of it in Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Faure-Piano-O...F8&qid=1450704759&sr=8-1&keywords=pierne+trio


----------



## PaulieGatto

Aecio said:


> Pierne's trio is getting no votes, and I suppose that's related to the fact that there is no video of it in YouTube. It's a pity because I think it's a neglected masterpiece, it reminds me a lot of the much more famous Ravel's trio, which is not surprising since they both draw its inspiration from Basque folk tunes.
> Here's a sample of it in Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Faure-Piano-O...F8&qid=1450704759&sr=8-1&keywords=pierne+trio


It is on Youtube, I've found it - here's the first part:





The other two parts are related or should be found on the side.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Nono / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 4
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 36
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

Dear PaulieGatto,

I've clicked on your Pierne's link and it says that it isn't available (in my country at least). I hope that this is not the case for other people. Thanks anyway for your help !


----------



## Guest

Perhaps I should link the Hersch as well. Surely it'd get more votes 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlBVMwLlF90oZozS6zY4kjs2YAzr4Azfj


----------



## science

After PG:

Nono / Delibes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
*Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31*
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
*Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola - 38*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola


Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 22
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Mika

After science

Simpson Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 14
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Barber Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 4
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## ptr

After P23:

Hersch / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hersch / Strauss

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
MacDowell / Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Satie: Pieces froides - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Guest

After Moony

Rautavaara/Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 7
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Dukas Anderson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 34
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 15
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mozart / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 34
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 16
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

MacDowell/Dukas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 5
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 35
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 4
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 16
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Delibes / Kilar 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 7
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 35
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 16
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Dukas / Delibes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 37
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 16
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG

Dukas / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 16
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Pierne / Kurtag

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 18
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Hersch / Satie

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 18
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue

Pierne/Dukas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 24
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Hersch/Smolka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 12
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 22
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After nathanb

Kurtag / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 12
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 34
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 24
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Mozart Simpson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 12
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 36
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 25
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Hersch/Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 36
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 25
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
*Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545 - 38*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
*Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31*
*Satie: Pieces froides - 31*
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 25
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## mmsbls

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 25
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Chin Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 5
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 25
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kilar/Simpson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 26
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Simpson / Schoenberg (nom)

*Nominated*:
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Listen to this a lot and find it quite exceptional. Very surprised as always to see it missing from our list at this stage.
Wiki:


> The musicologist Charles Rosen has said that Erwartung, along with Berg's Wozzeck and Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring, is among the "impregnable" "great monuments of modernism"


*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg (sec) / Ginastera

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 3 
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Rautavaara / Schoenberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Schoenberg / Hersch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 16
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## pjang23

After Giocar:

Rautavaara Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Schoenberg Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 8
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 36
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Delibes / Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 24
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 37
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Schoenberg / Kurtag 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 37
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Schoenberg / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 4
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xmas Present to the relatively unloved 

Strauss / Harbison

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 8
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## ptr

After MG

Schoenberg / Anderson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Schoenberg / Chin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Satie: Pieces froides - 32
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 17
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 33
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 16
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Barber Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 33
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 28
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Simpson Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 33
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 18
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 25
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schoenberg / Smolka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 33
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 19
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 34
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Satie Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 7
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Kilar / Delibes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 14


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ginastera / Strauss II

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Schoenberg/Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Ginastera / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 20
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Blanrocher

Hersch/Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 36
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schoenberg Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 37
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Satie/Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 39
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Satie/Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 41
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schoenberg/Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Satie: Pieces froides - 41
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Arnold / Satie

On iPhone sorry so can't update list

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
*Satie: Pieces froides - 42*
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Updated list:

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Aecio

Ginastera/Hersch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 9
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 37
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Chin Anderson

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 37
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 9
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ginster Pies / McDonald's

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 39
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 30
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schoenberg Chin


Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 12
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 39
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hersch/Bacheler

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 39
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Schoenberg / Ginastera

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Ginastera: String Quartet #1 - 40
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Aecio

MagneticGhost said:


> After ptr
> 
> Schoenberg / Ginastera
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> 2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
> 2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
> 2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
> 2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
> 2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
> 2306. Chopin: Impromptus
> 2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
> 2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
> 2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
> 2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
> 2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
> 2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
> 2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
> 2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
> 2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
> 2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
> 2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
> 2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
> 2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
> 2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
> 2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
> 2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
> 2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
> 2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
> 2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
> 2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
> 2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
> 2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
> 2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
> 2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
> 2331. Hoffmann: Undine
> 2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
> 2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
> 2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
> 2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
> 2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
> 2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
> 2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
> 2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
> 2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
> 2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
> 2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
> 2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
> 2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
> 2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
> 2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
> 2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
> 2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
> 2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
> 2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
> 2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
> 2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
> 2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
> 2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
> 2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
> 2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
> 2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
> 2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
> 2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
> 2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
> 2361. Lloyd: Requiem
> 2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
> 2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
> 2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
> 2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
> 2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
> 2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
> 2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
> 2369. Robin: Vulcano
> 2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
> 2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
> 2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
> 2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
> 2374. Satie: Pieces froides
> 2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
> 
> Hersch/Ginastera
> *Seconded*:
> Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
> Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
> Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
> Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
> Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
> Delibes: Sylvia - 11
> Gerhard: The Plague - 21
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
> Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 22
> Kilar: Angelus - 9
> Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
> MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
> Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 20
> Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 34
> Schuller: Spectra - 14
> Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
> Smolka: My My Country - 26
> Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina / Pierne

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Schoenberg Kurtag

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 30
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Simpson / Rubbra (nom)

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 32
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Schoenberg / Rubbra

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 38
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 32
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Schoenberg/Hersch

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
*Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
*Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17 - 40*
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 32
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15

------------------------------------------------------------------

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides 
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17


----------



## ptr

After nathan

Simpson/Kurtag

*Nominated*:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 10
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 34
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Simpson/Anderson

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 36
Smolka: My My Country - 26
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Simpson / Smolka

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 14
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 38
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schuller / Strauss II

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 16
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 38
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Hersch/Hermann

Nominated:
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -2- PG

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichmann: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 16
Simpson: Symphony #9 - 38
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Simpson / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
*Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 17
*Simpson: Symphony #9 - 40*
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides 
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 2
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Hersch/Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Chin Arnold

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 34
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 3
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Rubbra

Nominated:



Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

After MG

Hermanson / Gerhard

*Nominated*:
Hermanson, Åke: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 11
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 13
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Bacheler / Anderson

Nominated:
Hermanson, Åke: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 4
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rubbra / Hermanson, Åke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 21
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson, Åke: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Barber/Hersch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 23
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson, Åke: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 28
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 28
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kurtag Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson, Åke: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 3
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 28
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hermanson/Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 5
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 28
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Abrahamsen/Hermanson

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 6
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 28
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After nathanb

Gerhard / Arnold

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
*Arnold: String Quartet #2 - 37*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 6
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 28
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2

*After MG*

Abrahamsen / Hersch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 6
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Abrahamsen / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 6
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 6
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Abrahamsen / Chin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 6
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 7
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Rubbra / Hermanson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 24
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 7
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 9
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

MacDowell/Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 25
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 7
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 9
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Delibes / Barber 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 7
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 9
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

after science:

Hermanson / Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Feldman/Hersch

*Nominated*:

Feldman: For Philip Guston - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 8
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Abrahamsen Chin

Nominated:

Feldman: For Philip Guston - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Smolka / Feldman

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 30
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 29


----------



## ptr

After MG

Kurtag / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 26
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Chin/Barber

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Delibes: Sylvia - 13
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 9
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Delibes / Hermanson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 10
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 30


----------



## Mika

After MG

Feldman Chin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 10
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 32
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 30


----------



## Guest

You know I'd be all over Chin if the work had actually been recorded...sigh...

After Mika

Kurtag/Smolka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 10
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 34
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## ptr

After Nate

Hermanson/Abrahamsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 34
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Poulenc (nominated) / Abrahamsen

*Nominated*:

Poulenc: Aubade - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 34
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Trout

After Blancorcher:

Chin / Pierne

Nominated:

Poulenc: Aubade - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 34
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Feldman / Kurtag 

Nominated:

Poulenc: Aubade - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Poulenc (sec) / Rimsky-Korsakov (nom)

Nominated:

Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 27
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Mika

after MG

Abrahamsen Barber

Nominated:

Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Poulenc / Rimsky-Korsakov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 30
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Feldman/Hersch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 9
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 12
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 10
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Rubbra / Hermanson

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 9
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 13
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Abrahamsen Feldman 

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 13
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Abrahamsen / Hermanson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 18
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Abrahamsen / Feldman

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 9
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Kilar / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -3
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 31
Kilar: Angelus - 11
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Herman/Hersch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 28
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 11
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Barber Chin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 30
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 39
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 11
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Poulenc / Chin

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 30
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 11
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## ptr

After MG

Rimsky-Korsakov / Barber

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 11
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 35
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## science

after ptr:

Kurtag / Kilar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Smolka / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 31
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34


----------



## Mika

After MG

Barber Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Anderson / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Poulenc/Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 12
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Chin/Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 42
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Andriessen: De Materie / Harbison

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 42
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 17
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16 

Added back in Strauss II which dropped off the list


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Chin / Schuller

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
*Chin: Clarinet Concerto - 44*
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
*Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37*
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 13
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Feldman/Barber

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 15
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

R-K / Feldman 

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 15
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## musicrom

After science:

R-K / Delibes

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Materie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 16
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Chronochromie

After musicrom:

Andriessen / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 16
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 34
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## ptr

After Chronochromie:

Andriessen / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 6
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 16
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 16


----------



## Mika

My payback time, I accidentally dropped Strauss

After ptr

Strauss Andriessen

Nominated:


Seconded: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 7
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 16
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 37
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Kurtag / Delibes

Nominated:


Seconded: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 7
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 16
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 39
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 18


----------



## Guest

After MG

Kurtag / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 7
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 32
Kilar: Angelus - 12
Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings - 41
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 18


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings

Hersch/Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 7
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 34
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Hersch / Strauss II

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 7
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 36
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Chronochromie

After PaulieGatto

Andriessen/Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 20
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 9
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 36
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Guest

I'm not too big on Andriessen in general but De Materie is worthy..

After Chronochromie

Abrahamsen/Andriessen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 22
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 10
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 36
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Hersch / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 10
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 38
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 12
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Rubbra / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 10
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 38
Kilar: Angelus - 12
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 9
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Kilar / RK 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 10
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 38
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

after science:

Andriessen / RK

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 38
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Hersch Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 17
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 40
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Hersch / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 18
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
*Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions - 42*
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
*Smolka: My My Country - 35*
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 18
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 35
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Smolka / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 18
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -5
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Feldman/Herman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 17
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Boulez (nom) / Delibes

Nominated:

Boulez: Dérive 1 - 2 - Blancrocher


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 15
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 18
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Harbison / Bacheler

Nominated:
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 18
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19 

Also, I don't think I've asked this before, but I can't find any link streaming the Smolka work. I've found at best a short, short snippet on Soundcloud, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest

PaulieGatto said:


> Also, I don't think I've asked this before, but I can't find any link streaming the Smolka work. I've found at best a short, short snippet on Soundcloud, any help would be appreciated.


I had rather easily downloaded it as part of the Donaueschinger 2012 set, but that's when NEOS stopped making their stuff available for streaming :/


----------



## science

after PG:

Boulez / Delibes 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 23
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 4
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

after Science

Boulez / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 24
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 12
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 6
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Boulez / Andriessen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 24
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 13
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 8
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chrono

Boulez / RK


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 24
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 13
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 10
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

After MG

Abrahamsen / Andriessen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 10
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Hermanson / Boulez

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 11
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 20
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## LHB

After mmsbls:

Boulez / Feldman

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 13
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 21
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 37
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Guest

After LHB

Boulez/Smolka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 21
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 38
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## science

after nathanb:

Boulez / Feldman 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 14
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 17
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 38
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

after science:

Boulez / Andriessen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 15
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 19
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 38
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Poulenc / R-K

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 15
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 19
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 38
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Boulez / Smolka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 15
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Chronochromie

After MG

Andriessen / Boulez
Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 22
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Guest

After Chronochromie

Boulez/Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 24
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Nathan

Boulez / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 26
Delibes: Sylvia - 19
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## science

after Giocar: 

Boulez / Delibes 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 22
Poulenc: Aubade - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Trout

After science:

Boulez / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 23
Poulenc: Aubade - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 39
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

Adams work I am nominating is performed live tomorrow : http://areena.yle.fi/1-3154836
It is available on youtube also : 




after Trout:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 / Smolka

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 16
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 23
Poulenc: Aubade - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 14
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 40
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Hermanson / Rubbra

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 23
Poulenc: Aubade - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Smolka: My My Country - 40
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Poulenc / Smolka

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 23
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
*Smolka: My My Country - 41*
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 34
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 23
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Pierne/Barber

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 26
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 35
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Abrahamsen Barber


Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Boulez / Mondonville 

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 16
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

After science: 

Boulez / Bacheler 

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

After GC:

Andriessen / Mondonville

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 2
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Boulez / Mondonville

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Boulez / Mondonville

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 14
Andriessen: De Materie - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 38
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Boulez / Anderson

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 40
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Chronochromie

After PaulieGatto

Boulez / Andriessen

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 28
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 42
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 14
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

After Chronochromie

Abrahamsen / Kilar

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 42
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Cerha / Boulez

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika
Cerha: Spiegel - 2 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
*Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36*
*Boulez: Dérive 1 - 43*
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 22
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Andriessen Feldman

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika
Cerha: Spiegel - 2 - GioCar



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Boulez: Dérive 1 - 43
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1


Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika
Cerha: Spiegel - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

RK / Cerha

Nominated:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 2 - Mika




Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Cerha: Spiegel - 3
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 15
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost

Rubbra / Adams

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 - 36
Cerha: Spiegel - 3
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29

RK/Barber

Nominated:



Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 3
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 19


----------



## ptr

after Ace

Cerha/Strauss II

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 5
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 25
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 20


----------



## Trout

I'm reinstating Scriabin Jr. whom mysteriously dropped off the board a few weeks ago.

After ptr:

Pierne / Cerha

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 6
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 11
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 20


----------



## Mika

Oh my, I had major copy paste error on Dec 19th.

After Trout

Scriabin Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 6
Delibes: Sylvia - 20
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Cerha / Delibes

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 8
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 4
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## LHB

After MagneticGhost

Yoshida / Mondonville

Nominated:

Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 8
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 17
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 13
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After LHB:

Rubbra / Scriabin

Nominated:

Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 8
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Mondonville / Cerha

*Nominated*:

Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 9
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## Chronochromie

After ptr:

Andriessen / Cerha

Nominated:

Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 30
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 10
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## Mika

After C:

Scriabin Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 31
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 10
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Cerha / Poulenc

*Nominated*:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 31
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 12
Delibes: Sylvia - 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 23
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## science

after ptr:

Delibes / Feldman

*Nominated*:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 31
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 12
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 18
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## Trout

One question: does Kurtag's _Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings_ comprise of all the pieces with that title for string combinations? He seemed to have written several for solo violin, solo, viola, solo cello, and solo double bass as well as one each for string duo and string trio according to Wikipedia.

After science:

Schuller / Cerha

Nominated:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 31
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 13
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 17
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hermanson / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 31
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 13
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Cerha/Abrahamsen

Nominated:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 32
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 24
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 7
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## Aecio

After NathanB

Feldman/Mondonville

Nominated:
Susumu Yoshida - Utsu-semi - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 32
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 19
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Yoshida/Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 32
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 26
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Feldman / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 32
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 15
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Abrahamsen Anderson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 34
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 28
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 20
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rubbra / Feldman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 34
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 15
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> One question: does Kurtag's _Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings_ comprise of all the pieces with that title for string combinations? He seemed to have written several for solo violin, solo, viola, solo cello, and solo double bass as well as one each for string duo and string trio according to Wikipedia.


I didn't realize things were that bad!

The one I've heard is for solo viola. I'll be happy to enshrine another one first.


----------



## Chronochromie

After MG

Andriessen / Cerha

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 34
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 26
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 16
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## Mika

After C

Andriessen Abrahamsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 28
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 16
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I didn't realize things were that bad!
> 
> The one I've heard is for solo viola. I'll be happy to enshrine another one first.


We'll it's already enshrined, so I shall change the entry to refer to only the solo viola ones then unless others had different works in mind when they voted for it.


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Andriessen / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 17
Cerha: Spiegel - 16
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Bacheler / Scriabin Jr

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 16
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina -6
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## Trout

After GioCar (and slowly catching up on the nominations):

Poulenc / Hermann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 16
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 4


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> After T:
> 
> Hermanson / Yoshida
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
> Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
> Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
> Andriessen: De Materie - 30
> Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
> Cerha: Spiegel - 16
> Delibes: Sylvia - 23
> Feldman: For Philip Guston - 29
> Gerhard: The Plague - 27
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
> Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
> Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
> Kilar: Angelus - 15
> MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
> Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
> Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
> Poulenc: Aubade - 25
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
> Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
> Schuller: Spectra - 20
> Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
> Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Feldman/Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 35
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 17
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Abrahamsen Andriessen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 17
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Andriessen/Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 3
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 18
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 22
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Chronochromie:

Rubbra / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 18
Delibes: Sylvia - 23
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Cerha / Delibes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 24
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Mondonville/Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 24
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Delibes / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 26
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 31
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## science

after PG:

Delibes / Feldman 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Chronochromie

after science

Andriessen/Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 37
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 18
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Mika

After C

Scriabin Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 38
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 18
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

RK / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 38
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 4
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Hermanson / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 38
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls

Mondonville / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 39
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 32
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Handel / Feldman 

Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 39
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 7
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 27
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Hermann / Pierne


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 39
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Abrahamsen Scriabin


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika:

Andriessen/Cerha


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 21
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chrono

Cerha / Mondonville


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 23
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## GioCar

After MG

Mondonville / Poulenc


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 23
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 24
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5 - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## ptr

After GC

Cerha / Hermanson

*Nominated*:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 28
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## GioCar

Clash of Titans......


----------



## Aecio

Pierne/Mondonville


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 33
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 21
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Feldman Scriabin


Nominated:
Handel: Athalia - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 35
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 25
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hermanson / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 19
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 35
Gerhard: The Plague - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 3
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Gerhard / Bacheler

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 35
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 3
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## science

after ptr:

Feldman / Handel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 37
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Poulenc / Mondonville

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 25
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 37
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Chronochromie

After MG

Andriessen/Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 39
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 26
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 37
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Chronochromie

Feldman / Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 39
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 27
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Andriessen Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 41
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Andriessen / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 9
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 20
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Hermann / Schuller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 39
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 24
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Feldman / Rubbra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 41
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 17
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Feldman / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 28
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 5


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Cerha / Yoshida

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 5
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 25
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Rubbra / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 6
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 43
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Andriessen / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 45
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 30
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Andriessen / Cerha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 47
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 21
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## science

after Chronochromie:

Dutilleux / Schuller

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 2 science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 47
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 4
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

after Science

Andriessen Handel

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 2 science 

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 49
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 11
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Shaw / Hermann

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 2 science
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 49
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 43
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Shaw / Feldman

Nominated:
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 2 science


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 49
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 44
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Dutilleux / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 49
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 44
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Chronochromie

After GioCar

Andriessen / Dutilleux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Andriessen: De Materie - 51
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 44
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Trout

If someone can update the list, Andriessen is in.


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie

Please someone check if I actually took the latest list since I had to go back several posts to find one.

Updated board:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 44
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

GioCar said:


> Please someone check if I actually took the latest list since I had to go back several posts to find one.


Yep, looks like Barber was the latest enshrinement--way back on 77.


----------



## Aecio

Mondonville/Feldman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 45
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Dutilleux/Feldman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 31
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 7
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 46
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dutilleux/Cerha

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 46
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gaito/Mondonville

*Nominated*:

Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 32
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
Feldman: For Philip Guston - 46
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Feldman / Cerha

*Nominated*:

Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Abrahamsen: Schnee - 41
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
*Feldman: For Philip Guston - 48*
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 33
Delibes: Sylvia - 28
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Delibes / Cerha

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 22
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 4
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Shaw / Schuller

Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 34
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 9
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Chronochromie

After Trout

Cerha / Dutilleux

Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 5
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 27
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Chronochromie:

Hermanson / Handel 

Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls (reinstating Ace's nomination):

Shaw / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 36
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 27
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rubbra / Cerha

Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 37
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 10
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 6
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rubbra / Cerha

Seconded:

Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 37
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Trout

Adding back Aecio's nomination (which I accidentally omitted):

Nominated:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 37
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 11
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## ptr

What do all of You have against Aecio's nomination all of a sudden?

Please tell me so I can join in this friendly bullying! 

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry  I'm sure the Gaito is superlative - I just spotted my clash and redid my post without thinking. My defence is that it was before my morning coffee.
My penance is that I'm going straight away to listen to said work!


----------



## GioCar

After Trout's fix

Cerha / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 39
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 12
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 6
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 15
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## science

after GioCar:

Handel / Kilar 

Nominated:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 16
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 39
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 12
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

after Science

Dutilleux Anderson

Nominated:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Cerha: Spiegel - 39
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 14
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 21
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2386. Cerha: Spiegel

Mondonville/Cerha

Nominated:
Gaito: Piano trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 30
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 14
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Aecio

Gaito is an Argentinian composer, and these people are quite sensitive, we shouldn't ignore him ;-)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Delibes / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 32
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Delibes / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 7
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 34
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 34
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 20
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Delibes / R-K

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 36
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Chronochromie

After science

Poulenc / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 36
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 16
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 12
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## ptr

After Chronochromie

Dutilleux / Hermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 36
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Dutilleux / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 36
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 20
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 8
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shaw / Duts

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 36
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Delibes/Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 9
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 38
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Rubbra / Adams


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 38
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 23
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mms:

Schuller / Yoshida

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 38
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 16
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Kilar / Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 17
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 38
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Anderson Delibes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 39
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 13
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Delibes / Hermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 40
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 22
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after Moonlight:

Delibes / Scriabin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Delibes: Sylvia - 42
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2386. Cerha: Spiegel
2387. Delibes: Sylvia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Just noticed that we have no Von Suppé on our list. Another time perhaps.
But for now...

Poulenc / Holst (nom)

Nominated:
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 37
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

After MG
Poulenc / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 8
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 39
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after Chronochromie: 

Suppé / Handel 

Nominated:
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Poulenc: Aubade - 39
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 10
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade


After science:

Shaw / Suppe

Nominated:
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Suppé / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 30
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Gerhard Anderson

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 32
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Nono / Gerhard

*Nominated*:

Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - GioCar - 2

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Suppé / Rubbra

*Nominated*:

Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - GioCar - 2

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 33
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven (nom.) / Nono (sec.)

*Nominated*:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 21
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 33
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Rautavaara/RK

*Nominated*:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto # 1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 3
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 22
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 33
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Nono / Scriabin

*Nominated*:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto # 1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 22
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 33
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Rubbra / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto # 1 - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 23
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

mmsbls said:


> After science:
> 
> Rubbra / Rimsky-Korsakov
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
> 
> Seconded:
> Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 10
> Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 20
> Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
> Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
> Gaito: Piano trio - 4
> Gerhard: The Plague - 33
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
> Handel: Athalia - 9
> Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
> Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
> Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
> Kilar: Angelus - 18
> MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
> Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
> Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 5
> Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 23
> Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
> Schuller: Spectra - 25
> Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
> Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
> Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
> Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Anderson Adams

Nominated:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 5
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 23
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Chabrier / Nono

Nominated:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 2 - Chronochromie

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 23
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chrono

RK / Beefy

Nominated:

Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 2 - Chronochromie

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 25
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Beethoven / R-K

Nominated:

Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 2 - Chronochromie

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 6
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nono / Chabrier

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 8
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 25
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nono / Schuller

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 2
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Gerhard Holst

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 29
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hermanson / Suppé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 22
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 23
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Dutilleux / Mondonville

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 24
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 9
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 24
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 10
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after GioCar:

Nono / Handel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 24
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 24
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 12
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 12
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shaw / Nono

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 24
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 24
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 35
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rubbra / Suppé

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 24
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 24
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 37
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Dutilleux / Mondonville

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 25
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 37
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Rubbra / Mondonville

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 26
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 13
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 39
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Nono / Gombert

Nominated:
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 11
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 26
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 39
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Rubbra / Adams

Nominated:
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 26
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 15
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 41
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Mondonville / Nono

*Nominated*:
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 26
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 41
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
RK / Beethoven

Nominated:
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 41
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Gombert / Rubbra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 16
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
*Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80 - 42*
Schuller: Spectra - 26
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80


After MagneticGhost:

Nono / Schuller

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 18
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 27
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After T:

Nono / Schuller

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 35
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 20
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Nono / Gerhard

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 36
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 14
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gerhard / Shaw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
*Gerhard: The Plague - 38*
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 22
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague


After MagneticGhost:

Suppe / Nono

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Bacheler / Gaito

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Pierne/Gombert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 23
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 15
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Nono/Shaw

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 / Suppe

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 31
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hermanson / Suppe

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ustvolskaya / Gaito

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 26
Gaito: Piano trio - 6
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ustvolskaya / Dutilleux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 6
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 12
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
MacDowell / Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 3
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 6
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 25
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

Nono / Chabrier 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 4
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 6
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

What are the works that you want to enshrine but we haven't done yet? I'm anticipating that perhaps around 2500 there might be a movement to wrap it up... and I want to make sure we don't leave out anything that I'd like to enshrine!


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Gaito/Chabrier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 28
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 13
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Suppé / RK

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 33
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


Let me think about that question science. Are we stopping at 2500 btw?


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Are we stopping at 2500 btw?


Not that I know of! I just want to make sure we don't leave off anything I care about before... whenever we do stop.


----------



## Mika

After MG

Hermanson Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 35
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7

--------

We should continue as long as we have enough participation.


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Ustvolskaya / Bacheler

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 35
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 27
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After G

Ustvolskaya / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 14
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 35
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 28
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Mondonville/Hermann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 35
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 28
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Ustvolskaya/Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 35
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 29
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Hermanson / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 5
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 37
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

After PaulieGatto:

Chabrier / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 12
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 29
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 37
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 29
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Chronochromie:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 29
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 37
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 16
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Holst / Shaw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 29
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 37
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Anderson Hermanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 29
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 38
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 14
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
MacDowell / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 29
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 38
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 18
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 16
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After MS

Dutilleux / Kilar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 31
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet - 38
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 16
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet

MacDowell/Hermanson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 31
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

Enescu / Tuur

*Nominated*:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science 
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 7
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 31
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

After science

Dutilleux / Chabrier

Nominated:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science 
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 33
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 30
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Wolfe (saw a staged version of this live a couple months ago and loved it) / Nono

Nominated:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science 
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 1 - science
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 33
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Tuur/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science 
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 34
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 3
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After nathan

Wolfe/Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 34
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 3
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 13
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Duts / Ustvol

*Nominated*:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 36
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 3
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 14
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Duts / Nono

*Nominated*:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 38
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 3
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 14
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Ustvolskaya / Tuur

Nominated:
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - science 


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 38
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Enescu/Gombert

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 38
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Gombert / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
*Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra - 39*
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
*Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 32*
*Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 32
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

After Aecio:

Chabrier / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Nono / Wolfe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 35
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Holst / Suppé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 35
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 16
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight 

Suppé / Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 35
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## ptr

After MG

Nono / Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 37
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ust / Nono

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 38
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 18
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Wolpe / Wourinen

Nominated:
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 2 - science
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 38
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 17
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 18
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Shaw / Nono

Nominated:
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 2 - science
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 30
*Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - 39*
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 18
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Chronochromie

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura


After MG

Chabrier / Mondonville

Nominated:
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 2 - science
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 31
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 18
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Chrono
Ust / R-K

Nominated:
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 2 - science
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 20
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

oooooh, double post


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ustvolskaya / Wolpe

*Nominated*:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 22
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys / Ust

*Nominated:*
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 23
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pierne/Enescu

*Nominated:*
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 31
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 23
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just listened to that Gaito for a 2nd time. Didn't really make much of an impact first time through - but it really is quite beautiful.


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Mondonville / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated:*
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Pierne / Yoshida

Nominated:
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 6
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Wolfe / Gaito

Nominated:
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 32
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Holst

Nominated:
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Pierne / Wolpe

Nominated:
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 38
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Beethoven / Holst

Nominated:
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 2 - Mika
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 38
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Chronochromie

After MS
Chabrier / Dufay

Nominated:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 24
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 38
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 4
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After chromie

Tüür / Anderson

*Nominated*:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 38
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Pierne Enescu

Nominated:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45 - 40
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
2396. Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45

Rautavaara/Pierne

Nominated:

Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 2 - Aecio
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 6
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Enescu / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 34
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

RK / Wolpe 

Nominated:
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Guest

After science

Wuorinen/Wolpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 8
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Wolfe/Gombert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 36
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Rautavaara R-K

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 18
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 37
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
MacDowell / Raut



Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 37
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

RK / Wuorinen


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 9
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar" - 39
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
2396. Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45
2397. Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar"

Gombert/RK



Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 33
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 21
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Strauss II / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 19
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 34
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 24
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Ustvolskaya / Kilar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 34
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 26
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Ustvolskaya / Mondonville

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
*Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5 - 35*
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
*Schuller: Spectra - 28*
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
*Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28*
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## GioCar

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
2396. Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45
2397. Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar"
2398. Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Chronochromie

After GioCar

Caplet / Chabrier

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 15
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronochromie

Enescu / Hermann

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 13
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 19
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Macdowell / Adams

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
 Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 21
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 28
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Strauss Schüller

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 14
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 21
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 6
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Adams / Tuur

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 21
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

MacDowell/Enescu

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 23
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 29
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 10
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schuller / Wolfe


Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 10
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 23
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 31
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Schuller / Handel 

Nominated:
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 2 - Chronochromie


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 20
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 23
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 33
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Caplet / Kilar

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 23
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 33
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Scriabin / MacDowell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 33
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Dufay Schuller

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 9
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Gaito / Bacheler

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 6
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Anderson / Wolpe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 6
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Rautavaara/Dufay

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 21
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Kilar / Caplet

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 5
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Chronochromie

After MG

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 28
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After C

Anderson Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Schuller: Spectra - 34
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 29
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 19
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schuller / Shaw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
*Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
*Schuller: Spectra - 36
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 29*
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
2396. Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45
2397. Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar"
2398. Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5
2399. Schuller: Spectra


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 29
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Beethoven / Strauss


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 29
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Enescu/Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 29
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 28
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Ustvolskaya / Scriabin J

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 10
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Holst / Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 12
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 11
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Wolfe / Enescu


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 12
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 13
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After T:

Holst / Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 6
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 11
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Gaito/Dufay

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 26
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Strauss Anderson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 17
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 16
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 11
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Chronochromie:

Handel / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After M:

Bacheler / Dufay

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 14
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Wolfe / Gaito

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 8
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Suppe / Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 7
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 4
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Wourinen / Wolpe 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 23
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 24
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Kilar / Macdowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 9
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Ust / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 7
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 19
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 32
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Caplet / Chabrier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 32
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 8


----------



## ptr

After C

Ustvolskaya / Yoshida

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 34
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## GioCar

After p

Ustvolskaya / Gaito

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 36
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Gombert/Enescu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 36
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Cardew: Treatise / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
Cardew: Treatise - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
*Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
*Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30*
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
*Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6 - 37*
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

2301. Beethoven: Für Elise, WoO 59
2302. Stenhammar: String quartet #3
2303. Myaskovsky: String quartet #13
2304. Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor Hob.XVI/20
2305. Petrassi: Salmo IX
2306. Chopin: Impromptus
2307. Schubert: Fierrabras
2308. Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309. Stockhausen: Klavierstucke XI
2310. Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, for 40 and 60 voices
2311. Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49
2312. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313. Strauss II, J.: Morgenblätter, op. 279
2314. Duparc: Chanson Triste
2315. Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, Op. 35
2316. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
2317. Debussy: Lindaraja
2318. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319. Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320. Englund: Symphony No. 4 'Nostalgic'
2321. Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet
2322. Adams, J. C. : Son of Chamber Symphony
2323. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324. Bruckner: Requiem in D Minor (1849)
2325. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
2326. Ponce: Theme, Variations and Fugue on la Folía de España
2327. Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328. Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave in B-flat minor, Op. 31
2329. Koechlin: 4 nouvelles sonatines pour piano, op.87
2330. Bach, J.S.: Aria and 10 Variations in the Italian Style, BWV 989
2331. Hoffmann: Undine
2332. Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333. Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334. Scarlatti: Sonata in D, K 33
2335. Bartok: Hungarian sketches, Sz. 97
2336. Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 'Rispetti e strambotti'
2337. Anonymous (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338. Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339. Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
2341. Holst: The Cloud Messenger Op.30
2342. Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343. Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344. Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345. Scelsi: Quattro pezzi su una sola nota
2346. Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un Merlo
2347. Gade: Aquarellen op.19
2348. Faure: Pelléas et Melisande, op. 80
2349. Delius: Paris (The Song of a Great City)
2350. Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
2351. Purcell: Ode "Now does the glorious day appear" Z332
2352. Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353. Boëllmann: Symphony in F-major, Op.24
2354. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2355. Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal
2356. Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357. Tchaikovsky: Hamlet
2358. Arensky: Suite for 2 pianos No.3
2359. Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 E-flat
2360. Nystedt: Immortal Bach
2361. Lloyd: Requiem
2362. Godowsky: Chopin Etudes
2363. Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364. Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365. Glass: String Quartet #5
2366. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2367. Murail: Territoires de l'oubli
2368. Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369. Robin: Vulcano
2370. Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola
2371. Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372. Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545
2373. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1
2374. Satie: Pieces froides
2375. Ginastera: String Quartet #1
2376. Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation) Op. 17
2377. Simpson: Symphony #9
2378. Arnold: String Quartet #2
2379. Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380. Kurtag: Signs, Games, and Messages for Strings
2381. Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382. Smolka: My My Country
2383. Boulez: Dérive 1
2384. Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385. Andriessen: De Materie
2386. Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387. Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388. Cerha: Spiegel
2389. Delibes: Sylvia
2390. Poulenc: Aubade
2391. Rubbra: Symphony #6 Op.80
2392. Gerhard: The Plague
2393. Hermanson: Lyric metamorphose for string quartet
2394. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra
2395. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
2396. Pierne: Piano Trio, op.45
2397. Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2 "Antar"
2398. Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violin, op. 5
2399. Schuller: Spectra
2400. Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 6

Nominated:
Cardew: Treatise - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 13
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after PG:

Cardew / Handel 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 16
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

I'll post the new thread later today.

After science:

Hermann / Wolfe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 30
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 10
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Anderson Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 32
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------

